# best place to look for cheap wedding stuff?



## lynne192

hey all having a really tight budget, anyways wondering where everyone looked for thier Entertainment, food, dresses, kilt hire anything and everything you need for a wedding at rock bottom prices????

been looking on glasgow.gumtree.com but not seen much :(


----------



## Missy89

Try looking for a bridesmaid/prom dress instead of a wedding dress or on ebay. Not sure about entertainment, food will be cheaper if you can do it yourself and buy it all in bulk:thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun :D decided to post adds on gumtree see if anyone has anything they no longer want or will be able to help.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Angelique Lamont quite often sell ex sample dress which can be as little as £100 so have a look, also go try dresses on in the big bridal stores and if you find a dress you like google the designer and style as you might get lucky and find someone selling it 2nd hand after their own wedding. 

I know I'll be selling my own dress soon and plenty other brides do the same.

Have a look on the following websites

https://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseacti...Wedding+Clothes+and+Bridal+Wear/5395f0ac.html
https://www.almostnewweddingdresses.co.uk/anwdsize.php?size=14a
https://www.sellmyweddingdress.co.uk/database/search.php
https://www.theweddingsale.com/
https://www.monsoon.co.uk/Dresses/Bridal-Dresses/icat/bridaldresses
https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/bhsstore/91594/1/1
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Navigate?ps=default&storeId=10001&lid=%2F%2Fproductsuniverse%2Fen_GB%2Fproduct_online%3DY%2Fcategories%3C{productsuniverse_18661}%2Fcategories%3C{productsuniverse_18661_17627}%2Fcategories%3C{productsuniverse_18661_17627_81649_ms}&catalogId=10001
https://www.phase-eight.co.uk/fcp/categorylist/garment/wedding?resetFilters=true
https://www.marksandspencer.com/Wed...53617031&pf_rd_p=475115433&pf_rd_s=left-nav-2
https://www.littlewoods.com/wedding/wedding-dresses/e/b/1618/q/wedding.end?trail=1589-1617-1618


https://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/64/62609364.html
https://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/50/62607950.html
https://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/09/62613009.html
https://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/40/62602240.html
https://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/35/60535835.html
https://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/60/58328260.html

Have a look at some All Inclusive OPackages, they may be a good option for you

https://www.ramadajarvis.co.uk/uploadedFiles/Uniquely for You at Ramada Glasgow City.pdf
https://www.scotlandsforme.com/index.php?context=hotel_campaign&id=718&page=weddings
https://www.thevu.co.uk/
https://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/86/60327286.html
https://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/crutherland/weddings/

I got my cake made by a shop on Cambuslang Main Street and cost just £180
and it was covered in edible glitter

Also this may help you

https://www.theglasgowgirlsweddingguide.com/
 



Attached Files:







L&G-340.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## c1reid

thats where im getting married https://www.thevu.co.uk/ they do a really good package if you get married on a mon,tues or wed although the prices are going up for 2012 and prob after that (your wedding is in 2015 am i right?) we originally were going for 2012 but i wasnt paying another 2 grand for the same deal so we're going for the wed in between christmas and new year.

If you wait for sales etc and pick up bargains.My friend got gorgeous shoes off ebay for £18,they were stunning!Will you be making your own stuff? My mum goes to Country baskets for her business and she says they have lots there you can pick up to diy stuff yourself 

x


----------



## lynne192

thank you girls for all the links and suggestions, trying to do the wedding on £2k budget max.


----------



## missmousemum2

c1reid said:


> thats where im getting married https://www.thevu.co.uk/ they do a really good package if you get married on a mon,tues or wed although the prices are going up for 2012 and prob after that (your wedding is in 2015 am i right?) we originally were going for 2012 but i wasnt paying another 2 grand for the same deal so we're going for the wed in between christmas and new year.
> 
> If you wait for sales etc and pick up bargains.My friend got gorgeous shoes off ebay for £18,they were stunning!Will you be making your own stuff? My mum goes to Country baskets for her business and she says they have lots there you can pick up to diy stuff yourself
> 
> x

That venue looks STUNNING! I'm now debating if we could cut our numbers to 140!? lol I see they can accomodate more for the meal 'by special arrangement' but doesn't seem a lot of point if they can't accomodate more for the actual ceremony.


----------



## c1reid

missmousemum2 said:


> c1reid said:
> 
> 
> thats where im getting married https://www.thevu.co.uk/ they do a really good package if you get married on a mon,tues or wed although the prices are going up for 2012 and prob after that (your wedding is in 2015 am i right?) we originally were going for 2012 but i wasnt paying another 2 grand for the same deal so we're going for the wed in between christmas and new year.
> 
> If you wait for sales etc and pick up bargains.My friend got gorgeous shoes off ebay for £18,they were stunning!Will you be making your own stuff? My mum goes to Country baskets for her business and she says they have lots there you can pick up to diy stuff yourself
> 
> x
> 
> That venue looks STUNNING! I'm now debating if we could cut our numbers to 140!? lol I see they can accomodate more for the meal 'by special arrangement' but doesn't seem a lot of point if they can't accomodate more for the actual ceremony.Click to expand...

Lol, honest its so lovely there.My OH put in for a local competition to win a wedding and i swear id be disappointed to win cos i love The Vu lol.
I think for extra guests they charge £35 a head for all day guests and £10 for night guests.Is 140 the max for numbers? Im only having 50 for day (thats what package is for) then pay for extra 50 at night.I have lots info here about the place that i got when booked so if you want to know anything ill could scan it to you.


x


----------



## lynne192

sadly its out of our budget but its lovely know a few people tried to get married or getting married there.


----------



## honeybee2

oooh man, if we have the vu here - id choose it, looks amazing!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Have you sorted your bridesmaid dresses out? I got mine for £30 each from eBay :thumbup:

Lightinthebox is also a good one apparently ... never ordered from them myself as the postage was quite expensive but if you place a big order it works out quite cheap xx


----------



## lynne192

lol seems everyone likes it. my OH wanted to get hitched hin crieff.


----------

